

The illusion of life: animation principles and UI design - sxp
http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2012/10/30/motion-animation-new-mobile-ux-design-material/

======
viviantan
This is the best article I've read on UI design in a while, thank you for
sharing! Lately I've come across a number of blogs and articles drawing
comparisons between the work by early Disney animators and Imagineers and
modern UI/UX design. I think those principles translate well to web and mobile
-- we are taking taking users "on a ride" after all. It's nice to see the
animation principles explained so thoroughly here.

~~~
runawaybottle
<http://research.nokia.com/publication/10905>

